# Gran March Adventure



## Trollbabe (Jul 10, 2007)

"Lets get these beast moving! These supplies are already late!" cries the caravan's taskmaster. "The sooner we reach fort endurance the better!"

Whips crack and the caravan consisting of five wagons slowly rolls forward. The oxen lean ever so slighly into their yokes. You have hired onto one of Lord Farneld's caravans in the village of Buxton's Crossing. The caravan's destination is Orlane on the far side of the Dim Forest. Recent goblin attacks has trading caravan's hiring on more guards to ensure a safe trip.

You each have your own reasons for joining the caravan. As you look about the caravan you note that each wagon is manned by 4 teamsters, totaling 20. The caravan's taskmaster is a man named Karl Hathlyn, he is also the one responsible for hiring you. He is a little gruff but he seems honest enough. Taskmaster Karl rides a horse at an even pace to the wagons. Each wagon also has 3 guardsmen who walk beside it totaling 15. _(You are each considered a guardsmen assume that you walk with each other at this point.)_

As you leave Buxton's Crossing the townsfolk wave and call things like "Good journey!" or "Be vigilant!". As you watch the town disappear behind you you become focused on the task at hand. It is a three day journey to the Dim Forest and military road you travel on is smooth and even. The skies are clear and the summer winds blow from the south.

-- the day passes --

As the sun begins to sink on the horizon the caravan arrives at the Shield and Boar Inn. Taskmaster Karl shouts out to the caravan. "Lets get these wagons circled in that field!" He points to an open area beside the inn. "Once that's done we can all have a pint or two!"

The wagons follow the taskmaster's orders and the teamsters unburden the oxen and fetch water from the Inn's well. The taskmaster continues to bark orders from his horse-top perch. "It is the task of the guardsmen to raise the tents and start a fire. You five!" He motions to the five of you. _(The player characters)_ "You five go to the inn and tell the barkeep we need a keg of ale and perhaps a few chickens and stew! He is expecting us!"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

Rowan strides up to the doors of the Shield and Boar Inn; her companion Tiki is at her heals.  "Stay here girl, we wouldn't wanna cause a ruckus inside now, would we?"  The wolf licks Rowan's face and sits obediently, her tongue lolling aimlessly from the side of her mouth.

She struggles to reach the door, but manages and quietly climbs a stool at the bar.

"Good sir," she begins.  "I speak for Lord Farneld, of Buxton's Crossing.  We've only just arrived, and are in need of drink.  And if you could spare a few of your chickens and perhaps a bit of stew, Lord Farneld'll be most appreciative."  Rowan finishes with a smile and waits for the barkeep's response.


----------



## Cyincal Lurker (Jul 10, 2007)

Narayan clambored into the inn after the little man with the funny dog.  The half-orc had a decidedly unpleasent look on his face, even for him, bored out of his (very small) wits by the trip so far.

He didn't say anything, but glared about, hoping someone might actualy start a fight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2007)

"Rowan, ye fergit 'bout the keg o' ale." Laravier says looking at the barkeep.

"Lord Farnell would be most pleased if ye would roll out a barrel fer us, so that we could slake our thirst."

After a day on the job of being a caravan guard, Laravier was somewhat pleased with the ease of the work.  A couple more of these trips back and forth, and he could finally afford the wood to make himself a fine bow -- he had his eye on a piece of red oak back at the mill that would be perfect.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2007)

The caravan's peculiar gnomish guard follows the others inside, hauling himself up onto a stool at the bar with some difficulty.  His backpack jangles a bit, filled with assorted junk.

"Yep, he wants some ale for the caravan, if ya don't mind, barkeep" the gnome affirms in a slightly deep voice, unusual for such a small man.

Turning to the half-orc, Thrang says "And cheer up, pal!  We're on the road, going to new places, seeing new sights!  Surely excitement and riches are just around the proverbial corner!"  The funny little man grins up at his dour, tusked, musclebound companion.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 11, 2007)

The Shield and Boar is a simple country inn. With a stone foundation and wood walls. Its hearth is cold tonight as the summer nights rarely give a chill. The common room of the inn is empty except for a gentle looking halfling dressed in a fine green surcoat. His hands are cupped around a copper stein which he stares into quietly.

The barkeep is an overweight man and his hair is thinning from age. He leans on the bar and looks at each of you. "I didn't know Lord Farneld hired such folk..." He snorts thinking he is quite a comedian. "The arrangement was for ale and stew though... what's this talk about chickens?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2007)

"Ahhh, they're not so bad," the gnome says after the barkeep's first comment, still grinning.

"I imagine the chickens are for later, or to add meat to the stew!  Farneld didn't say, really, so I don't know.  Just wanted some chickens if ya had any to spare.  Maybe he's planning to run a chicken circus to entertain these sour bums?  Or one o' them chicken-fights, whateveryoucallem.  Or he needs new feather pillows?  Honestly I have no idea."  He shrugs and continues grinning.


----------



## Cyincal Lurker (Jul 11, 2007)

Narayan looks down at the talkative little man.  From the look on his face, it's pretty clear he's having a hard time with the word 'proverbial'.

Eventualy, the half-orc seems to give up on the concept with a snort.

"Me come to fight goblins.  Me can walk all day in town at get plenty fighting."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

"Excellent," Rowan says as she hops down from the barstool.  "Looks like you've all got this under control.  I'll meet you outside, then."  With a thanks to the barkeep, and a friendly nod to the fellow halfling, Rowan makes her way outside to give Tiki a bit of water and a scratch behind the ears.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 12, 2007)

The barkeep listens to the gnome jibber away and grins. "That is alot of words for such a small man." Turning to the kitchen he hollers. "Mallie get the stew pot out to the caravan." Returning his attention to you, he looks Narayan up and down. "I suppose you can carry a barrell of ale? As for the chickens I'll see what I can spare."

As Rowan leaves she passes the halfling with the fine green surcoat. She can not help but notice a tear run down his face and a great deal of sadness in his expression.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

Rowan approaches the other halfling, cocking her head curiously as she looks him over.  "Ye look as if you're in need of a friend, sir.  Might I join ye fer a bit?  My name is Rowan," she says as she extends her hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

Laravier watches the small druid approach the other halfling, content to watch from afar.

"Barkeep, between me' tall orcish friend here an' myself, I think we can safely deliver this keg o' ale to our friends in the caravan.  But it may be missing a few pints by the time it reaches 'em."  He says with a wink and a smile.

"Narayan, grab that end of this blessed vessel."  

With that they depart back to the caravan with the keg.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 13, 2007)

-- _Outside the Inn_ --

As Laravier and Narayan approach the caravan with the loaded keg they are met with enthusiasm. Taskmaster Karl directs them where to set it down and a teamster steps forward to tap it. From the inn stumbles a little girl no more then 12 years old. She is carrying a large iron pot that is obviously hot as her hands are wrapped in cloth to avoid burning them.

The girl approaches Laravier and Narayan, timid of the half-orc she says in a quite voice: "I brought the stew..." She stares at the ground and adjusts her feet in the dirt to compensate for the weight of the pot.

-- _Inside the Inn_ --

The halfling looks up from his stein. "Many thanks for your concern... But I could not sadden you with my tale." He pauses and then continues regardless of his previous statement. "She's gone... I begged her not to go but she is too strong willed. What will I ever do without her." He wipes his face with his sleeve while uttering a sniffle. "Do you have children Rowan?"

The barkeep returns with carrying a small cage with two chickens cramped inside. He sets it beside the bar looking to the talkative gnome. "Here are your fowl small master. Try not to do anything unnatural with them. Tell your taskmaster that I will bill his lord for these."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

"Many thanks, lass.  We'll take that from ye' so ye' don't burn your hands any more."

With that Laravier drops the pot off with Taskmaster Karl, and steps over to the keg to fill a glass.

After filling his glass and taking a healthy gulp, he sits down in the field.

"Sweet Nectar",  He exclaims,"Narayan, come get a taste o' this fine ale before its all gone."
He quickly finishes his first pint then moves to secure another before speaking with Taskmaster Karl.

"How many more days do we have 'ore we hit Orlane?  Have ye 'eard anything 'bout activity on the road ahead?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2007)

"Understood, barkeep!" the small man replies, taking the cage of chickens and hopping down from his barstool.  He ignores the halflings' conversation for now.  Thrang clucks a few times at the chickens, just for the heck of it, and then carries them outside to the caravan's taskmaster.

"Chickens!" he declares with a smile, holding the cage over his head, apparently amused with something or other.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> The halfling looks up from his stein. "Many thanks for your concern... But I could not sadden you with my tale." He pauses and then continues regardless of his previous statement. "She's gone... I begged her not to go but she is too strong willed. What will I ever do without her." He wipes his face with his sleeve while uttering a sniffle. "Do you have children Rowan?"




"Me?" she replies, a little startled at the thought.  "Heavens no, at least not yet.  I've got a lotta livin' yet to do before I can be settlin' down with little ones.  And yerself?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 16, 2007)

-- _Inside the Inn_ --
"My daughter Leeza! Gon she is! Gone to Fort Endurance..." He wipes his nose again with his sleeve and then takes a sip from his stein. "She is a tailor. Beautiful work... she is no slouch. But with me she was safe. Only danger resides in the Dim Forest."

-- _Outside the Inn_ --
The taskmaster grins at Thrang, "Yes chickens! Lash the cage to one of the wagons. They'll make for something good to eat once we enter the forest." Turning to Laravier: "Orlane is still at least a weeks journey. But, we should be inside the Dim Forest in another day and at Fort Endurance a day after that... maybe two." He pauses obviously thinking about what to say next. "The forest road is full of surprises... But nothing we can't handle."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 16, 2007)

Verran dallies a bit outside, taking in the view, before heading in.  Finding her companions, she sits down as the halfling man is talking about is daughter.  She looks a bit bored with his waterfall of tears, but her eyes light up when she hears about the danger.
"So, tell me, Gaffer.  What be so dangerous about this forest?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 16, 2007)

-- _Inside the Inn_ --

Verran catches the man a little off guard as he had not noticed her yet. "Danger? Why the goblins of course! The Dim Forest is over run with them!" A grave mood over takes the halfling he turns pale and his hands shake slightly. "They watch the road to Fort Endurance... My Leeza is lost."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 16, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> -- _Inside the Inn_ --
> "My daughter Leeza! Gon she is! Gone to Fort Endurance..." He wipes his nose again with his sleeve and then takes a sip from his stein. "She is a tailor. Beautiful work... she is no slouch. But with me she was safe. Only danger resides in the Dim Forest."




"What luck is it that Fort Endurance lies on our route as well.  Perhaps I shall get the chance to meet this daughter of yours."  Rowan offers the gent a genuine smile.  "Tell me, did she leave alone, or with a party?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 16, 2007)

-- _Inside the Inn_ --

"She travels with a small party, two other halflings and an elf. Please if your paths cross tell her that I miss her and that she needs to come home." The halfling stands from the table looking at Verran and Rowan. "Good journey ladies... I now return to my home with the hope that you will find Leeza and send her back to me."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 17, 2007)

Verran eyes the man idly while playing with her belt knife, taking in his measure.  After a moment, she shrugs, and says in a fairly kind tone, "We'll be sure to, Gaffer, and I hope to Yollanda we find her in health.  How 'ere, should we find her corpse, be there any rites she might need?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

Verran's comments take the breath out of Rowan for a moment, but she tries her best to hide it.

"I'll pass yer message if we cross paths, you have my word."  She too gets up to take her leave.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 17, 2007)

-- _Inside the Inn_ --

Verran's words cut deep against the stressed halfling. All colour drains from his skin and if it were possible to see the hair on his neck rises. Unable to speak he walks past the two halfling women and into the night.

-- _Outside the Inn_ --

The caravan's camp is lively and it is not long before a banjo begins a light tune. The ale is good and the stew is warm, all is well beneath the star filled sky of Greyhawk...

-- _The Following Morning_ --

The caravan camp has disassembled and you find yourselves walking westward again. The country side of the Gran March is dotted with farms and rolling hills. The weather is good and considering this is suppose to be work its quite enjoyable. The taskmaster, Karl Hathlyn, continues to bark out orders while the oxen trudge along. Another night passes this time at the road side. There is no inn and only rationed ale and a sparse amount of chicken is served. However, the night is peaceful and the weather remains calm and comfortable.

-- _The Third Day_ --

You wake to the sounds of distant thunder. The sun should be out by now but heavy clouds block its rays. The caravan disassembles and returns to the road and within the first hour of travel you can see a tree line on the horizon... The Dim Forest! "Alright guardsmen! Stay alert once we are inside the forest! We don't need the green skins catching us off guard." calls taskmaster Hathlyn.  As the taskmaster moves his horse to the head of the column a light rain begins to fall and a great fork of lightning splits the sky ahead striking an unseen tree in the dense forest.

[sblock=OOC] Listen checks DC14 = Verran 15 (8+7=15), Narayan 13 (12+1=13), Rowan 21 (12+9=21), Thrang 9 (9+0=9), Laravier 11 (11+0=11) - For those that succeed you hear something moving about inside the wagon closest to you.

Survival Check = Rowan 20 (11+9=20) The storm approaching will last for the majority of the day. However, it is common for storms like this during the current season.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

Rowan quickly loads her sling and withdraws to an adequate distance (about 20 feet from the wagon).  To the others she nods toward the wagon.  "Somethin's movin' about in there," she says cautiously.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 17, 2007)

Verran begins looking for the cause of the sound, and pulls out her sling, in case of an attack.  She wispers to whoever's right by her, "Ye hear tha'?".

[sblock=OOC] Verran's now on full defense.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

"Nay, lass, I didn't 'ear a thing.  But I dina' think we were carrying live cargo.."

Laravier sees the two halfling women draw their slings and instinctively grabs his longbow.

He calls out to Taskmaster Karl,"There's something moving around in our wagon!"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 17, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He calls out to Taskmaster Karl,"There's something moving around in our wagon!"



The taskmaster turn his horse and moves down the column. Teamsters gather reigns and slow the caravan till it stops. The taskmaster keeps his distance with the halflings. He points to Laravier, "You pull back the tarp... Lets see what we are dealing with!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

_"Why did *I* have to open me' mouth?"_ He thinks to himself as he cautiously approaches the wagon.

Quickly, he unhooks the front right corner of tarp, then runs to the back, unhooks the rear right corner, and then flips the tarp open across the wagon.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 17, 2007)

More guardsmen move to the suspicious wagon and everyone is on edge as the tarp flies back. "Come out of there!" Cries the taskmaster...

Slowly a small form rises from the wagon. Its a girl...  Her hair hangs about her face but it does not hide her quivering lip. Laravier and Narayan recognize her as Mallie, the stew girl. She looks pathetic standing in the back of the wagon in the rain amongst boxes of supplies.

"Please don't be mad..." she says sheepishly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

"Taskmaster Karl -- 'tis the girl that brought us the stew back at the Inn!"

"Lass, what ye be doin' here?" Laravier says with an incredulous look.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, Gnome Sorcerer*

The gnome doesn't seem too concerned at first, and isn't surprised to find that nothing dangerous has sprung out of one of their own wagons.  He just watches the whole scene for now, wondering what the fuss is about.

Still, as long as the group is moving, he'll keep his crossbow resting against his shoulder in case he needs to load and fire it later.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Lass, what ye be doin' here?" Laravier says with an incredulous look.



"I don't wanna stay at the inn anymore I don't like it there." She has a sincere look in her eye. "Your going to Orlane and that is where I want to go also. I hid because I thought you would not take me."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 18, 2007)

Verran doesn't say anything, but stares at the girl intently, trying to determine her intent.

[sblock=OOC] What would I get on my sense motive check(I get a +5 to it)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 18, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

"Lass, 'tis not me place to make decisions such as that -- you 'ill need to ask the Taskmaster."

"But know this -- there are no free rides on this road, so I'm sure that the Taskmaster will expect ye to work if he approves.  But what of your parents?  Won't they be wondering where their daughter went?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=Verran Sense Motive] 18 (13+5=18) You do not suspect the girl is hiding anything. You do sense that she is afraid maybe running from something or someone.[/sblock]The young girl looks to Laravier nodding as he explains his opinions. The taskmaster shouts to the column. "Lets get moving it just a girl!" He then turns to Laravier. "Seems your a Nanny now..."

The wagons roll on while the rain continues. Mallie walks next to the wagon talking with Laravier. "I don't have parents. Well I did but they sent me to the Inn. I don't like it there... My grandmother lives in Orlane and that is why I must get there."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 20, 2007)

So, is this the only reason you're travelling to Orlane,  Verran asks conversationally.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

"Aye, I be a nanny now," He says with a smile.

"Lass, git back in the wagon, you're no use to us on the ground.  And if fighting breaks out, make yourself as flat as possible to the floor o' the wagon."

"I'll watch over thee 'til we get to Orlane and find your grandmother, but don't get any other crazy ideas in yer head."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 21, 2007)

Seeing that everything appears to be under control, Rowan and Tiki turn their attention to the forest and the road ahead.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 22, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> So, is this the only reason you're travelling to Orlane, Verran asks conversationally.



Mallie looks to Verran and without pause replies: "Yes"


			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Lass, git back in the wagon, you're no use to us on the ground. And if fighting breaks out, make yourself as flat as possible to the floor o' the wagon."
> 
> "I'll watch over thee 'til we get to Orlane and find your grandmother, but don't get any other crazy ideas in yer head."



Mallie climbs into the wagon and sits with her legs dangling off the back. She mouths the words "Thank you" to Laravier.

-- _A short time passes _ --

The forest is upon you now and the rain has not stopped. The wagon's wheels now sink and dip in the mud on the road. As you pass the first cluster of trees a feeling of dread over takes you. Shadows blanket the ground and the overcast day does not help with illuminating the forest road. The taskmaster remains at the head of the column. A group of teamsters move ahead clearing the road of debris. The guardsmen seem very tense their heads swivel back and forth. It is apparent to all of you that this level of high alertness will be difficult to sustain for the entire trip through the Dim Forest.

Two hours of travel pass when the sounds of the caravan are drowned out by a call from the taskmaster. "Stop! Stop the column!" As the wagons stop many guardsmen lean and twist trying to see what the problem is. Mallie climbs to the top of the cargo in her wagon and then calls down to your group. "I think something is dead on the roadway... It looks like... like something large..." She strains her neck trying to see what it is. The taskmaster then calls again. "Lets get some strong backs up here to the front!" Rowan's companion Tiki raises her nose to the sky and sniffs. Her attention then turns to the forest North of the wagon.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 23, 2007)

Thrang, the gnome, tells Mallie "Didja forget what Laravier toldja, girl?  Stay down, keep outta sight, and be quiet, okay?  Safest thing fer ya to do, while we're in the forest."

Then he walks a little closer to the front of the column, but not by much.  Thrang keeps his crossbow in hand, no longer just resting on his shoulder, and pulls out a quarrel, loading the mechanism.  Thrang looks to Rowan and says quietly "Could be trouble.  Whatever's holdin' up the caravan, might be a ploy t' distract us from our defenses.  Stay sharp, eh?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2007)

"What is it, girl?" Rowan whispers to her lupine friend.  She readies her sling and peers into the trees to the north of the wagon.

[sblock=Skill checks]Spot +7, Listen +9, Survival +9[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 23, 2007)

Verran's sling is out and loaded, and she's scanning the trees.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Thrang, the gnome, tells Mallie "Didja forget what Laravier toldja, girl?  Stay down, keep outta sight, and be quiet, okay?  Safest thing fer ya to do, while we're in the forest."
> 
> Then he walks a little closer to the front of the column, but not by much.  Thrang keeps his crossbow in hand, no longer just resting on his shoulder, and pulls out a quarrel, loading the mechanism.  Thrang looks to Rowan and says quietly "Could be trouble.  Whatever's holdin' up the caravan, might be a ploy t' distract us from our defenses.  Stay sharp, eh?"



Mallie scrambles to the bottom of the wagon as Thrang scolds her. Moving a little closer to the front Thrang can see the guardsmen are pulling a dead pony off to the side of the road. "Come on men put your backs into it we haven't got all day!" calls the taskmaster. It is unclear whether the muddy road is assisting or hampering the moving of the corpse.

Verran and Rowan stare into the woods north of the caravan. The forest is dark and shadow laden, great pines creak in the winds and the rain causes a light mist to hang. Although nothing catches their eyes both halflings can't shake the feeling that something is watching them. A low gutteral growl begins to eminate from Tiki.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 25, 2007)

Knowing that Tiki doesn't growl like that for nothing, Rowan takes immediate action.  "Stop!" she yells to the others.  "On your guard, my wolf says we are not alone."  She moves over close to the wolf, her small size allowing her to whisper into the wolf's ear without bending over.  "Go find it, girl.  Be cautious."

[sblock=ooc]Giving Tiki the seek command.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 25, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell*

"Mallie, do as the good gnome toldja -- this could get ugly."   Laravier says as he knocks an arrow.

"If'n this be a trap, they will get a good taste of me' tips."


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 26, 2007)

Mallie remains out of sight and quiet. Tiki moves about off the roadway in the mist shrouded woods. Although she remains in sight you occasionally have to strain your eyes to see her. She stops by a toppled pine sniffing the ground. She turns to look at Rowan and lets out a short bark-like sound indicating she has found something. The downed tree is approxiamtely 50 feet from the roadside.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 27, 2007)

The lanky figure that has been silently moping on the 2nd wagon, slightly raises his head when caravan come to an unexpected stop. "It's probably just some unnamed evil seeking to devour us all." He states in a dour and matter-of-fact tone to nobody in particular. 
Thalmarose's deeply hooded golden cloak has seen better days and his dusty silver robe seems almost tarnished, but they still accent his long spun-silver hair and amber eyes quite well as he pulls back the hood revealing his very long and pale ears. The silver ashwood bow that he has had bent over his shoulder the entire trip, along with the delicate rapier at his belt are in prestine condition and obviously his prized possesions.
At the called alarm, Thalmarose stands in the wagon. The golden centers of his eyes become alert and his ears visibly twitch as he brings his senses to bear fully on the forest around the caravan with longbow in hand. 

[sblock=Skills]spot+8, listen+8[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 27, 2007)

Rowan quietly hustles to Tiki's location to see what she has found.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 27, 2007)

*Laravier*

Laravier watches as the slight druidess makes her way over to her companion, fingers lightly twitching on his bowstring.  His eyes are looking over the woods, looking for any signs of movement or unnatural shadow.

"Ach, this be not to me likin'.  If'n a foe wants to tussle, they should show themselves instead o' hidin'." Laravier says as he spits on the ground.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 27, 2007)

Verran cautiously and quietly moves a little bit closer to where the rustle is coming from.  Her sling is still out and loaded, and she stops about 30 feet away.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 28, 2007)

Rowan arrives at Tiki's side to find the corpse of a goblin. Its body is hidden amongst some ferns besise the fallen pine. It is no more then a day or two dead and the fatal blow appears to be two arrows buried in its chest.

Verran moves closer to where Tiki and Rowan are. From this new vantage point she spots alittle bit of movement out of the corner of her eye. Verran focuses on the area where she thought she saw something but there is nothing there.

The silence of the forest is suddenly broken by the blast of a horn. Its deep hollow tone moans through the trees north of the caravan. A second blast slighly higher pitched answers the first horn. The taskmaster's shoulders sink... "Prepare to defend the caravan!" At first you see just one or two goblins running towards your position... Then there are three... five... dozens... the entire forest crawls with the forms of these small creatures.

They are almost upon Rowan and Tiki... it will not be long before the green skinned horde will be at the wagons.
[sblock=OOC]Goblin attackers are about 120 feet from wagons and about 70 feet from Rowan. Their numbers are impossible to tell at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 28, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 17 (touch 13)*

Watching his fellows check out the problem on the road nearby, Thrang just keeps ready for any signs of danger.  He can't help with any barriers that might be in the way, but when the taskmaster calls out, Thrang springs forward to see where this new threat is coming from!

Moving a bit closer to the front, Thrang checks his heavy crossbow to make sure a bolt is secured on the stock.  He also mutters some deep, throaty words of magic, incanting a spell of personal defense; feeling the strands of magic tug at his blood, and gesturing to pull those strings into place as a protective sheath.

[sblock=ooc]Moving 10 feet closer to the front of the caravan, and casting Mage Armor on himself.  Improves his AC from 13 to 17.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Even as the surly gnome starts to move his hands, The grey elf's free hand mimics the exact same motion glowing blue, and his eyes flash like molten gold for a moment before fading back to normal (mage armor). "This probably won't work, but it's what the magic commands." Then he will hunker down amongst the cargo in the wagon for some partial cover.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 28, 2007)

"Tiki, Defend the caravan!" Rowan shouts to Tiki as she launches a bullet from her sling at the nearest of the goblins.  After her shot she makes her way towards one of the wagons to gain a bit of cover.

[sblock=details]AC 18; Command Tiki to defend (free action); Attack (Sling +6, 1d3, 20/x2) (standard action), then move 30ft. towards the nearest wagon (move action).[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 28, 2007)

Verran is backing up towards the carravan so as to not be part of the melee.  Her sling is firing at the first goblin who comes into range.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 29, 2007)

The war cries of goblins echo through the woods, the dull moaning of their horns ever present in the background. It is obvious to all that the rumour of the goblin threat in the Dim Forest is not just a rumour.

Rowan and Verran's slings both find their marks falling two charging goblins. Their bodies are overrun by their green skinned allies. The goblin charge continues and Rowan, Verran and Tiki have reached the caravan. The goblin raiders are less then 50 feet from the wagons now and many guardsmen loose ranged weapons as they approach.

[sblock=OOC]Rowan +6 Sling - Roll: 20 = 26, Threat confirmation roll 12+6 = 18 confirmed, Damage: 5
Verran +7 Sling - Roll: 11 = 18, Damage: 3[/sblock] -- New Round everyone may take their next actions! --


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 17 (touch 13)*

Thrang moves a bit closer to where his comrades are, but not too close to the front line yet.  He takes aim with his gnomish heavy crossbow once he gets to a slightly better position to fire from, and tries to fell a goblin with a bolt from the small, mechanical engine of death.  Or so he'd like to think of it.

_(ooc: just moving closer to the front, but staying at least 15 feet behind the front line for now, then firing a shot.)_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 29, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell*

Laravier takes a bead on the approaching goblins, and fires two arrows, at two different goblins. 

"Die goblin scum!"
[sblock=OOC] Rapid shot, +2/+2 to hit, 1d8 damage.

+1 attack and damage if within 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 29, 2007)

Rowan slinks behind one of the wagons while she loads another round, loosing it the second it is loaded, hoping for another successful hit.

[sblock=details]
AC 22 (with cover); ranged attack (Sling +6, 1d3, 20/x2)

If getting behind a wagon only costs a 5-foot step, then Rowan will load her sling as a move action, and attack as a standard action.

If taking cover costs more than a 5-foot step, Rowan will use a double move action to take cover behind a wagon and to load her sling; she'll attack next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 29, 2007)

Verran again looses her sling.  If a goblin directly attacks her after, she will switch to her light mace.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 26,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose's hand waves again trailing green fog this time from his fingertips as he traces the shape of a shield in the air before himself, and green fog pours from his mouth as the arcane mutterings cause the outline to vanish an insatant later. "Now where is the pathetic wretch that calls himself the leader of this throng of greenskinned corpses?" 
[sblock=OOC]Cast Shield. Then look for a goblin that looks like it might be in charge (barking orders, mounted, weilding a very nice weapon etc.) from my higher vantage point of the top of the wagon. Spot +8[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 29, 2007)

The party's volley of stones, arrows and bolts punch holes in the goblin's first rank. But now the sounds of melee have broken out along the caravan's line as the golbin attack broadsides the wagons. Guardsmen wreslte and grapple with the beasts to stop from being overpowered by numbers.

Tiki catches a green skinned raider off-guard before it can flank Rowan. Tiki thrashes her head back and forth until the goblin's body goes limp. From his vantage point Thalmarose spots a large fur covered goblin it must stand at least a foot taller then an average man. It carries a horn in one hand and a large morningstar in the other.

-- New Round everyone may take their next actions! --

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Ranged:
Thrang +3 Heavy Crossbow - Roll: 12+3 = 15, Damage: 4
Laravier, Rapid shot, +2/+2 Longbow - Roll: 11+2 = 13, Miss - Roll: 16+2 = 18, Damage: 7
Rowan +6 Sling - Roll: 4+6 = 10, Miss
Verran +7 Sling - Roll: 17+7 = 25, Damage: 3

Melee:
Tiki +3 Bite - Roll: 14+3 = 17, Damage: 4

Other:
Thalmarose +8 Spot - Roll 18+8 = 26[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Info]The goblin raiders are now in melee range. However unless specifically noted that you are in melee you are welcome to continue ranged attacks. But now you have a choice of melee or ranged.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 17 (touch 14)*

Thrang cranks his crossbow back with difficulty, then loads a fresh bolt and moves a bit outward from the wagons, while looking for a suitably exposed target.

[sblock=ooc]Full round action to reload the heavy crossbow, and a 5-foot step away from the wagons.  Thrang's going to try going around the front line to get into a position to attack the goblns from the side or rear.

Is there anywhere that looks like it might be a good spot for him to zap several goblins with a Color Spray? (15-foot cone)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 26,* (touch 18)

Spotting the powerful looking goblin, Thalmarose spins his hand at the wrist, tracing a circle of violet sparks. Then he points through it at the leader "Lockthwar!". The circle fills in and a glowing bolt of same colored energy unnerringly streaks to him, striking him full in the chest. He keeps an eye on the other goblins, in case they try to climb the wagon to get to him, adjusting position if need be. "Concentrate fire on the leader there, though it probably won't do any good!" he shouts to the others at the top of his lungs.

[sblock=OOC]cast Magic Missle for 1d4+1 (no save)at leader, staying out of melee if possible[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]What Verran does now really depends on her teammates.  If there is anyone she can flank with, she will, but otherwise she will continue to attack the same goblin as before[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2007)

Hearing Thalmarose's words, Rowan thinks that's about as good an idea as any, and launches a bullet from her sling in that direction.  Maybe if they can take out the one calling the shots, the others will leave willingly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 30, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell*

"Aye, that seems the best route o' action to me."

Laravier fires off two arrows at the goblin leader, while staying near the wagon with Mallie inside, attempting to stay out of melee.

[sblock=ooc] Rapid shot - +2/+2 to hit, 1d8 dmg (+1 to attack and damage within 30') [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 31, 2007)

Thrang sees that the rear wagon which he is adjacent to, has been overrun by goblins the guards lie wounded about while the green skins crawl over the wagon pillaging its contents. _(colour spray ready)_

Thalmarose's arcane magic strikes the large goblin-kin square staggering the creature. Rowan and Laravier trace the mage's line to the target and also fire. Rowan's stone deflects off a low branch but Laravier's arrows find their mark and the large goblin slumps to the ground life less.

Verran's sling continues to whirl and another goblin falls to its small projectiles!

The goblins have over run the caravan they crawl upon the majoirty of the wagons grabbing "loot". With a snarl a near by goblin attacks Verran with its morningstar missing. Laravier is also confronted by two goblins as they try to flank him. Their attacks are unsuccessful but they will most likely put the fighter into flank soon.

-- New Round everyone may take their next actions! --

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Magic:
Thalmarose - Magic Missile, Damage: 3

Ranged:
Laravier, Rapid shot, +2/+2 Longbow - Roll: 16+2 = 18, Damage: 6 - Roll: 19+2 = 21, Damage: 6
Rowan +6 Sling - Roll: 2+6 = 8, Miss
Verran +7 Sling - Roll: 10+7 = 17, Damage: 3[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 31, 2007)

Thrang curses briefly in the Gnomish tongue, then positions himself as best he can figure out to unleash one of his spells....  Then concentrates for a few seconds, feeling out the strands of magic around him, fingers dancing about and grasping at rays of light and shadow in the flow, then snatching up a pinch of something from one of his belt pouches, and muttering a short chant almost instinctively as he does so.  In seconds he completes the weaving of his illusion, a burst of bright, multicolored light fanning out over the nearby goblins as he shouts!

[sblock=ooc spell and question]Color Spray, Will DC 16 to negate.

If Thrang didn't have to move any further to get in a suitable position beforehand, he'll now move over to an adjacent position with one of the unconscious (hopefully!) goblins, close to at least one other if he can (within a 5-foot-step's distance).

Question: Are/were the goblins Thrang zapped carrying morningstars or any other obvious weapons?  They'd drop anything they were holding if Color Spray stunned them, and Thrang will probably pick up one of their weapons next turn if any are useful to him.

Color Spray - "2 HD or less
The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.) 
3 or 4 HD
The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round. 
5 or more HD
The creature is stunned for 1 round. 
Sightless creatures are not affected by color spray."[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 31, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

Laravier moves closer to the wagon, attempting to keep shooting arrows at the goblins before being forced into melee.

[sblock=ooc]

If the goblins have closed on Laravier, and he cannot take a 5' step to get some space, he will drop his longbow and draw his shortsword.

+3 to hit, 1d6+2 damage

However, if he can 5' step away from the goblins closing on him, he will shoot 2 more arrows (+1 to hit and damage due to point blank shot, assuming they are within 30')

+3/+3, 1d8+1 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

"Tiki, take out their heels!" she yells, directing her to the goblins swarming a wagon.

Rowan then mutters a few words under her breath and points to the thickest group of goblins.  A thick, swirling mist begins to take shape in their masses, growing larger until its full size is reached, and the mist dissipates.

Quickly, she loads her sling and prepares to fire at any goblin attempting to climb atop her wagon

[sblock=details]Command Tiki to pull the goblins from the side of the wagon - they _should_ lose their dex _and_ shield bonus because they're climbing, and Tiki will use her Trip ability to put them prone as she jerks them down. [free action]

Lose _Shillelagh_ in place of _summon nature's ally I_ to summon a wolf in the middle of the thickest group of goblins, in hopes of thinning their numbers a bit. [standard action]

Rowan will load her sling as a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 1, 2007)

Verran moves about ten feet away and starts to attack the goblin attacking her with her sling.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 26,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose starts loosing arrows into the goblins on the side of the wagon. "Of course you will swarm over me like the waves over the shore, but your numbers shall not soon recover from the swath I shall cut through your ranks this day!" After firing the grey elf will look around for another taskmaster to fell in hopes of stemming the tide of these foul maruaders.
[sblock=OOC]+4 to hit with longbow for 1d8 dmg, spot check +8[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 3, 2007)

The battle continues as Thrang's spell engulfs the rear wagon. The goblins stumble and fall, their morningstars thud in the soft wet road. Rowan spots a gang of goblins towards the front of the column and begins to cast her spell.

Laravier realizes he has been under ranged and drops his bow. In a flash he impales one of his assailant's upon his blade. The second goblin attacks from the rear wacking his morningstar into the center of the fighter's back. Laravier pulls his blade from the lifeless goblin turning to meet the new threat.

Tiki drags one of the goblins down and again thrashes its lifeless body beneath her jowls.

Thalmose draws a line on a goblin climbing onto his weapon but the cart shakes and lurches just as he looses the arrow.  Missing... Thalmarose glances for another goblin leader but sees none. However, he does note that the lack of horn blowing seems to have the goblins looking for instruction. Perhaps a route is immenent.

Verran tries to put space between herself and the goblin attacker but leaves herself open. Fortunately the goblin's attack misses. It was too close for comfort though and the distraction cause's the halfling's stone to miss its mark.

-- New Round everyone may take their next actions! --

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]
Magic:
Thrang - Colour Spray - Effects 4 goblins and none made their save.
Rowan - Summon Nature's Ally I (casting time is a full round)

Melee:
Laravier, +3 shortsword - Roll 12+3 = 15, Damage: 5
Tiki +3 Bite - Roll: 12+3 = 15, Damage: 3

Ranged:
Thalmarose - +4 longbow - Roll: 7+4 = 11, Miss
Verran +7 Sling - Roll: 3+7 = 10, Miss

Bad News:
Laravier hit with a morningstar for 3 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I apologize for the recent delays in my posting. My health is not great right now. I have been ordered to rest by the doctor. My ability to sit and write is limited until I am feeling better. I will try and post again soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 17 (touch 13)*

Thrang decides to leave the goblins he blasted, for now, and takes aim with his crossbow at one of the goblins relatively close to his comrades but not right next to any of them.  He doesn't want to risk shooting his allies, and knows he's not a great marksman.

Thrang will try to put a crossbow bolt into a goblin, while moving 10 or 15 feet closer to another group of goblins if he can see any.  He wants to try taking another group of gobbos out of the fight with his magic, before he deals with the ones already zapped unconscious.

He doesn't want to zap any of the other caravan people, but if Thrang finds any of them close to the goblins, he'll shout for them to get out of the way just before he invokes his illusory blast once more.

[sblock=attack]Small heavy crossbow +3 ranged, 1d8 damage, 19-20/x2 critical[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 26,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose lets fly another arrow at a goblin trying to carry something away, trusting his aim while cursing the wagon to himself. He stays in the cover of his wagon for protection from the rapidly thinning numbers of rampaging goblins.
[sblock=OOC]longbow +4 to hit, 1d8 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 3, 2007)

*Laravier, Fighter 1, Hp: 9/12*

"Ach, ye'll pay fer that!" Laravier bellows as he feels the head of the morningstar impale itself into the back of his leather armor.

He quickly pulls back his bloodied blade from the lifeless body of the goblin in front of him, spins around and slashes at the goblin behind him.

[sblock=OOC]
+3 to hit, 1d6+2 damage

How many goblins are there?  Is this the last one that is in melee with Laravier?  Are there more closing on him?
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 3, 2007)

As her summoned wolf takes shape, Rowan loads her sling, ready to smash the faces of any goblin trying to climb the wagon she is currently standing on.

[sblock=details]Load sling as a move action; attack climbing goblins as a standard action.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 5, 2007)

Thrang fires and his bolt takes the goblin right off its feet. Laravier impales the other opposing goblin on his blade. Its body slumps to the ground at his feet. A distant horn sounds and it seems to catch the goblin's attention. They begin to retreat north in to the Dim Forest.

The goblin's retreat is random and chaotic. Rowan clips a straggler with a stone but it continues to run. Thalmarose buts an arrow between the shoulders of another retreating goblin and it falls with a thud. Tiki and the summoned wolf nip at the heels of the retreating goblinoids.

The caravan guards and teamsters hold fast at the wagons not pursuing the goblins as they retreat. Many wounded and dead clutter the roadside. Mallie peaks up over the side of the wagon seeing the goblins retreating she whispers "Is it over?"

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]
Melee:
Laravier, +3 shortsword - Roll 13+3 = 16, Damage: 4
Tiki +3 Bite - Roll: 2+3 = 5, Miss
Summoned Wolf +3 Bite - Roll: 8+3= 11, Miss

Ranged:
Thrang +3 Crossbow - Roll 19+3 = 22, - Confirm Threat Roll 14+3 = 17, Damage: 10
Thalmarose +4 Longbow - Roll: 15+4 = 19, Damage: 7
Rowan +6 Sling - Roll 12+6 = 18, Damage: 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 5, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

Thrang decides, as the goblins start to pull out and retreat, to go over and slay most of the goblins he's knocked unconscious with his magic.  First he heads back near the goblins, finding a good spot to keep an eye on the bunch, and draws his dagger, dropping the crossbow.

He'll slit one goblin's throat as best he can with his scrawny gnome-muscles, then ready himself to zap the remaining goblins as soon as they seem to regain consciousness.  He'll then proceed to step up to each and slit its throat, getting the grim business over with.

If Thrang sees that one of them dropped a mace, morningstar, club, spear, or other weapon that's a bit heftier and better-suited to execution (by braining, slicing, or stabbing), he'll pick that up before continuing the execution, to use in place of his small dagger.

"Anyone want to come o'er and tie up a goblin for questioning?  Oh, and Mallie, stay down for another minute girl, 's for your own good",  Thrang calls out while he executes the goblins one-by-one.  If anyone responds in the positive, he'll leave one goblin alive and just hold his dagger near its throat, threateningly, until someone comes by with a rope to tie it up.

Once the executions are finished, he'll retrieve his crossbow and sheathe his dagger.  If any goblins dropped a decent weapon he'll keep that, too, and find a way to strap or sheathe or sling it over his shoulder, through his belt, or in one of his boots.

He's uneasy killing the goblins this way, but doesn't think any good will come of leaving them alive.  He'd rather Mallie not see the executions, either.

[sblock]First 'round' after his shot, Thrang steps over to position himself about 5 feet from one or two of the goblins his Color Spray knocked out, then draws his dagger and drops the crossbow, though since he's short to begin with it's not going to be jarred much from the very brief fall.

After getting close, he'll ready another Color Spray, and once the goblins begin to stir he'll blast them with it to knock them unconscious again.  Then he'll move into melee reach of one or two goblins.  I'm not sure if Color Spray's duration of effect is supposed to be player-knowledge or not, so I'm just assuming for now that Thrang has no idea when the goblins will wake up again from his spell?

Round by round after that, a coup de grace with his dagger, or whatever scavenged goblin weapon he picks up instead of his dagger.  If someone comes by to tie up a goblin, he'll be holding his dagger to its throat and ready to attack if it tries to escape or strike him before the ally can tie up the goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 5, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Mallie peaks up over the side of the wagon seeing the goblins retreating she whispers "Is it over?"





"Looks to be over dear," Rowan responds to the girl.  "But I suggest ye be stayin' down anyway, just in case."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thalmarose will take a moment after realising that they aren't going to die after all to compose himself. He scans the forest for the source of the horn a moment, then jumps down from the wagon to aid any of the caravans wounded.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 9/12*

"Yellow bellied scum!" Laravier shouts at the retreating goblins.

He wipes the goblin blood off of his blade, sheathes it, then picks up his dropped longbow.

He turns to the rest of the group,"Was I the only one to get nicked?"

He checks on Mallie to make sure she is ok.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 6, 2007)

Verran stays at her post as her teammates crowd 'round the goblins and the wounded.  Her sling is still in her hand and she's watching the area the horn sounded from.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 7, 2007)

Thrang begins the dirty work and finishes off all but one goblin while waiting to see if the others wish to interrogate the last. He finds a decent looking club made of hardwood that should suit his purpose.

Mallie remains low in the wagon and assures Laravier she is fine.

As quickly as the goblins came they appear to have left also. The rain is still falling and the taskmaster's horse moves down the column. The taskmaster has been wounded and he leans in the saddle. "Lets not waste time... we need to move..." He is no longer shouting his voice lowered. When he reaches "your" group he seems relieved that you are all ok. "That was very unpleasent... I see you have a captive?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, male gnome sorcerer 1*

"Aye, taskmaster, if ya want to keep 'em tied up for questioning.  If not...." the gnome replies, looking down at his bloodied weapon with a grimace.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 8, 2007)

"Lets keep the wretch gagged and bound... Let the boys at Fort Endurance have a go at him..." Raising his voice and looking to the head of the column he shouts: "Lets move!" The oxen groan and the caravan begins to move. The taskmaster holds his side and moves his steed up the edge of the column.

With less teamsters and a very muddy road the caravan moves very clumsy. The Dim Forest seems to encrouch more and more on the lonely road the deeper into the woods you travel. You will not reach Fort Endurance by sun down everyone keeps an eye out for a possible campsite. However, it is unlikely that many will be able to sleep knowing what the woods hide.

The road gets darker and darker as the sun sinks on the overcast horizon. The rain begins to let up when the caravan comes upon a small cottage at the roadside. Its a shrine to Fharlanghn! But, there are two ponies outside...  some other travelers must already be inside. The caravan moves to the side of the road but there is very limited space for the wagons and oxen.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2007)

The grey elf looks up at the falling rain with disgust, pulling back up his hood. "Accursed foul weather would like to drown us all before its through..." adding after a crash of lightning "...and probably cook us in our skins as well." 

On seeing the temple occupied Thalmarose just hangs his head, too exasperated to complain about the situation further.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 11, 2007)

A halfling and an elf step out from inside the small cottage of Fharlanghn. The elven man steps forward and speaks to the caravan: "Welcome... it seems we travel the same road. Fharlanghn has blessed this cottage and the pots are full of stew. Its more then my friend and I can eat alone... please come and share." The halfling man watches the caravan with a sad expression but he as well motions for all to come get food.

The taskmaster points to an area beneath the trees and tents begin to be raised. While a number of teamsters shuffle into the cottage with bowls to get some stew. Mallie slides out of the wagon and looks about. "Laravier is there something I can do?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 11, 2007)

Rowan helps set up camp and then heads inside the cottage to see what there is to see.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

*Laravier*

"Aye, lass, I'm sure there is something tah do -- Taskmaster Karl will let us know..."


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 12, 2007)

-- _Inside the Cottage_ --
The door to the cottage is made of fine wood and a man traveling a winding road is carved into its surface.

The interior of the cottage is a single room centered around a long table with eight stools. Four bunk beds sit in the corners of the room with minimal bedding. A small hearth rests directly across from the door, an iron pot hangs over hot coals. The room smells of stew and in comparison to the wet road is very cosy. The belongings of the two travellers are stacked on the table.

The elf follows Rowan into the cottage. "The pot is enchanted... It never runs out of stew so long as it remains in that hearth." The elf pauses and seems to debate as to whether or not he should ask the next question... "I noticed wounded and dead on the wagons... Were you attacked? Was it goblins?"

-- _Outside_ --
The teamsters begin to bury the dead in a makeshift cemetery off to the side of the cottage.  The remaining guardsmen set up tents and start a small fire in the center of camp. The taskmaster slumps down against a tree lifting his leather jerk he reveals some nasty bruises and puncture wounds. He grimaces in pain.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 12, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> The elf pauses and seems to debate as to whether or not he should ask the next question... "I noticed wounded and dead on the wagons... Were you attacked? Was it goblins?"




Rowan nods at the elf's words, taking in her surroundings.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 13, 2007)

Verran eyes the newcomers with a wary eye, helping bury her fallen companions, and then speaks to the halfling in a low voice, So, why be ye two travellin?


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 13, 2007)

-- Inside the Cottage --
The elf almost seems releaved as Rowan nods. "Us too... Our party was four strong when we entered the forest. Draydo and I managed to escape but our two companions were lost... more then likely captured or worse..."

-- Outside --
The halfling looks at Verran, "Four not two... My brother and another halfling were with us. Till the goblins ambushed us. I don't know what became of them but I believe they are still alive. We were headed to the West to sell our wares... Now we have nothing..." The halfling motions to the dead caravan guards and teamsters. "Was it goblins that did this too?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thalmarose head into the "temple" if only to get out of the rain, pausing as he moves past the halfling. "Rowan, you might want to see to the taskmaster before settling in. His wounds need to be tended before he collaspes." He then heads over to the hearth and the food without another word.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

The gnome, Thrang, just cleans off his gear for a bit, wondering if the taskmaster's going to be alright or not.  After his gear's as clean as he's going to get it for now, Thrang heads inside to see what's up.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Thalmarose head into the "temple" if only to get out of the rain, pausing as he moves past the halfling. "Rowan, you might want to see to the taskmaster before settling in. His wounds need to be tended before he collaspes." He then heads over to the hearth and the food without another word.




"Well, one 'd be thinkin' there there'd be a healer on board, but I'll see what I can do."  On the way out, she turns to the new halfling.  "You say there was another.  The tailor Leeza?  I only just met her father two days ago--a broken man indeed, most distraught.  Sad that his fears have merit."  Rowan heads to the door to check on the taskmaster.  "I'll be returnin' in a moment, and I'd like to talk with ye if it's all the same."

[sblock=ooc]_cure monir wounds_ on the taskmaster.  It's not much, but it should help him a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 15, 2007)

-- Inside the Cottage --
Seeing a fellow elf enter the cottage he looks to Thalmarose and smiles. "Welcome brother... the stew is a bit plain but it warms the body. Its rare to meet a fellow elf in these parts." As Thrang enters the elf nods. "Allow me to introduce myself I am Helidyn."

-- Outside --
Draydo looks from Verran to Rowan as she passes nodding to her comment of Leeza. When Rowan reaches the taskmaster it appears he has fallen asleep. Her spell slows the bleeding and seems to give him some comfort as he sighs.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2007)

Rowan returns to the cottage for some stew and conversation, hoping to hear their story.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 15, 2007)

Verran nods, Aye, it was.  Verran goes inside the cottage and listens quietly to the conversations.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thalmarose sits soggily next to the hearth, absently staring into the writhing flames.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 18, 2007)

As more of you gather in the cottage Helidyn and Draydo take a seat at the table in the center of the room. Helidyn continues to talk regardless of who is listening. "Our party consisted of four: Draydo and his brother Frajel, myself and a third halfling named Leeza. The goblins ambushed us not long after we entered the Dim Forest. We fled, but they brought down Leeza's pony and Frajel was dismounted by some sort of log trap. Draydo and I narrowly escaped."

Draydo hangs his head as Helidyn continues to tell their tale. "I know for certain that as I looked back Leeza was alive, surrounded and captured... but alive. Draydo's fate is unknown to us though. Its a dreadful situation."

Draydo pipes up: "Frajel is alive. I truly believe he has not joined Yondalla yet."

Helidyn replies: "Well we don't know where the wretched creatures would have taken them. I fear our friends are lost." The elf's tone changes trying to steer away from the topic. "I assume your caravan will make for Fort Endurance at first light?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "I assume your caravan will make for Fort Endurance at first light?"




"That _was_ the plan, yes." Rowan looks at the others in turn, making her thoughts obvious without speaking them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2007)

Following the others in, Thrang takes another look over his clothes to be sure they are as clean as can be expected for now, then works a little gnomish magic to start drying his clothes out.

"This news is distressing indeed.  The goblins are a serious threat 'round here, but they _may_ be less willing to risk themselves if their numbers were thinned.  T'would be a shame if we couldn't do anything to help rescue your friends a'fore anything untoward befalls them, but I don't know if the taskmaster can afford for his caravan to wait a day or two.....  Though t'would give him time to rest and recover a bit from his wound...." the gnome offers.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

*Laravier, Fighter 1, Hp: 9/12*

Laravier sees  Rowan lend some aid to the sleeping, wounded taskmaster.  

Afterwards, the woodsman finishes redressing his wounds.  He watches from afar the interaction between the small-folk.  Not wanting to get involved too much at this time.

Later, he approaches Rowan,"I could use a bit o' healin' myself if you have any left fer the day."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Later, he approaches Rowan,"I could use a bit o' healin' myself if you have any left fer the day."





Curious as to when she became the party's healer, Rowan looks at Laravier regretfully.  "Afraid I don't usually keep those around.  I bet some stew and a night's rest'll do ye some good though."  She give a warm smile to the fighter, and adds, "But I'd be happy to help ye with yer bandages."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 20, 2007)

A wry, half-smile touches the corners of the elves lips for a moment. "I know, how dare they think a child of nature would be nurturing, or that one touched by the divine could ease suffering. That was just plain presumtuous of us." Thalmarose pulls the toad from the top of his pack and strokes its back while whispering to it.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 20, 2007)

Rowan gives the elf a confused look as she passes, but decides to let the unmerited comments rest as she fetches some bowls of stew for herself and Laravier.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 22, 2007)

Helidyn continues looking to Thrang : "The goblin's numbers are most likely too great for a small band of guardsmen to deal with. Well perhaps we can travel with the caravan when it leaves at light."

Draydo looks to all of you : "I think that thinning their numbers is good idea. Perhaps we could learn from the beasts where they lair. Their must be a leader that gives them their strength and bravery. Goblins generally keep to the dark corners of the forest..."

Helidyn pipes in : "Draydo you speak like a warrior... you forget that you are a simple tradesman."

Draydo recoils abit and hangs his head. Under his breath he utters : "For my brother I would be a warrior..."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

"Per'aps," Verran starts quietly, "We should spake te the taskmaster.  I'd 'ardly want to run away from the caravan and leave them unprotected."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

ooc: Do we have a healer type in the group?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2007)

(OOC: That kinda question belongs in the OOC thread, I should think......But no, we have no clerics or paladins, just a druid and/or a bard, I think)


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 26, 2007)

Helidyn gasps at Verran's suggestion. "To attack the goblins would be suicide!" The elf appears obviously afraid.

Just then the taskmaster limps into the cottage... "It has been suggested that  I use a bed in here to rest. I couldn't help but overhear. Some of you planning on being heroes?" He moves to a bed and sits down. Painfully he bends to remove his boots. "You know we got that little bugger that Thrang caught tied to a stake outside. Maybe he could point you in the right direction." Lifting his legs into bed he draws a blanket overhim. "As I see it we can make Fort Endurance by mid day from here. Once there we can re-supply and mend the wounded. Plenty of downtime for heroics..." He smiles and closes his eyes.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 26, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Helidyn gasps at Verran's suggestion. "To attack the goblins would be suicide!" The elf appears obviously afraid.



So, ye'll no' be joinin us, then?  Well enough.  Mayhap we ought discuss tactics and such for such fights with these creatures.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2007)

Glancing up from the fire at last, Thalmarose chimes in. "Yes, it would be suicide wouldn't it?" Perking up at the thought. "As it's doubtful we could assemble a strong contingent with an organized attack plan." He puts away his companion and turns more fully toward the others. "I don't suppose it would help if we gathered a few footmen with heavy shields to hold them at bay, as those of us here seem heavily favor combat from a distance. Or amassing a force of beasts, to set loose causing turmoil in the goblin camp, so we could then pick off the panicked tribe members at our leisure?" Thalmarose gets up and helps himself to some stew from the pot when it's clear that no servants will be bringing it to him.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 28, 2007)

Draydo speaks up: "I'll join you... I can carry a shield and I am not too bad with a blade either! If it means saving my brother I will do whatever it takes." The taskmaster keeps his eyes closed but answers the elven voice. "I will most likely need the majority of the guardsmen to ensure the caravan reaches the Fort. How many are you thinking?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Well of course if we don't stay with the caravan all the way to your fort, it will most certainly be overrun by the goblins. So once we get your movable feast to safety, then we could track down those vile green skinned monsters." Rubbing his smooth chin in thought a moment Thalmarose adds. "I think half a dozen footmen should suffice if they have even rudimentary skills in battle."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

Thrang frowns.  "I don't think we can wait that long, can we?  Couldn't the caravan stay put for a day or so while we go out to find the captives and bring them back?  I don't have much faith that the goblins won't just eat the poor folks or sacrifice them to that mean ol' party-crasher Maglubiyet before we get there, if we wait around an extra day or two to escort the caravan first."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 29, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 9/12*

Laravier is outside resting during this time.

OOC: Not wanting you to think that I've been neglecting this game -- he is just out recuperating while the demihumans are in the cottage.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2007)

"I think that leaving the caravan here in the forest may not be the best idea, especially while we leave it short-handed to carry out a side-task--seems it would leave it nothing more than a target while we were away.  I think we should make hast to Fort endurance, then begin our rescue mission.  After all, we do have a promise to keep."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 4, 2007)

-- _Inside the Cottage_ --
The taskmaster groans and rolls over. "I think we can make Fort Endurance with out ya. We will hustle it. If you can find two willing volunteers, you can take them as well. I'm not going to make anyone follow you on this mission though." He sighs a bit. "If it were not for my injuries I might even tag along myself."

"That settles it then we can leave at first light!" Draydo pipes up!

Helidyn shakes his head, "You don't even know where your going."

-- _Outside in the Camp_ --
The rain has stoped and fires light the ever darkening camp. The last few graves are being finished and the teamsters seem much more relaxed now. Laravier rests but notices that Mallie is standing just out of reach of the captured goblin which has been lashed to a tree. She seems to be scolding the creature for its previous actions, although he can't over hear what she is saying.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Rowan closes the evening with her twilight rituals and takes a sheltered spot to rest.  Tiki stays close, providing both warmth and protection.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 5, 2007)

Verran pipes up, Well, Taskmaster, we'll bring ye back a goblin spear!


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 8, 2007)

You rest yourselves and soon dawn arrives. The Dim Forest is not so gloomy in the daylight. Although there are still many shadows cast by the forest's canopy. Teamsters have already begun to load the wagons as camp is slowly disassembled. The taskmaster seems in better spirits today he does not seem so weak. He gathers the hired guards in the center of the camp.

"We have word that some gentle folk have fallen prey to the goblin ambushes. They are being held captive and I am looking for two strong shieldbearers to help with their rescue. I can't make you go so this is strictly volunteer work. I don't have to tell you how miserable it would be to be a goblin slave. Are there any among you who would go?" The tired guardsmen do not seem very eager as they look to one another. The small crowd whispers to itself obviously believing such a mission to be a death sentence.

Helidyn makes haste preparing his horse not wanting to be left behind the caravan. Draydo packs light and appears determined to free his brother. Mallie tugs at Laravier's armour. "Are you going after the goblins? Will I be alone for the remainder of the trip?"

Still lashed to the tree the captive goblin watches and listens. He hisses as he hears the plans to free the captives from the goblin raiders. His hiss soon turns to laughter and he shakes his head vigorously as he giggles.

[sblock=OOC]Wounded may heal themselves for one nights worth of rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thalmarose finishes his morning studies as the goblin starts cackling to itself, and with a cocked eyebrow meanders toward it after packing his things for the excursion. Grabbing a scrap piece of dingy cloth as he approaches, then unceremoniously shoves it in the goblin's mouth. "Now then, you foul excuse for thieving life, you will tell us where the goblin encampment is or I will be forced to start skinning you alive" in goblin, as he unsheathes a small knife and lightly draws it across the goblin's forehead and around it's cheek, stopping just under the eye without the barest hint of elven emotion. Thick green blood starts to well in the shallow path behind the blade, a testament to it's razor sharp edge. "The punishment for thievery is the removal of your right hand...filth, but maybe I should take your eye instead?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

"Aye, Lassie, I am to go after the source of the goblins."  Laravier says to the small girl.

"Ye should be safer with the caravan, tho, for I cannot guarantee yer safety if ye come wit' us.  But ye would be welcome to if ye wants."  The gruff woodsman has taken a shine to the little girl in the few days.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 8, 2007)

The gnome armed with little more than a crossbow and a dagger, and no armor to speak of, pipes up.  "Surely you guys are braver than us wee folk and scrawny elves going along on the rescue mission, _right_?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 10, 2007)

The goblin becomes very silent. Even though he is bound very tightly Thalmarose notices the creature is trembling slightly. After a pause he mumbles something but the cloth makes the goblin's words unrecognizable.

Mallie frowns at Laravier "It won't do no good! There are too many!" She kicks the dirt and stomps off to one of the wagons.

Two young men step forward to the taskmaster and Thrang who now stand beside one another. "My name is Jerol, this is my cousin Galen. We will go with the goblin hunters. Although we have little experience we have no love for the greenskins either." The two men wear light armour and carry battered wooden shields. Each has a shortsword at their side, but these blades have seen little action.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thalmarose, almost disappointed that the goblin didn't scream out, removes the gag and leans in ever so slightly. "I didn't catch that..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

"Aye, now we git to test our meddle in battle with the green skins."   Laravier says as he is adjusting his bow and arranging his quiver.

"Lets see 'ow they like it when they are the hunted, instead o' the hunter."   

Grinning ear to ear, he packs up his gear and heads off to the others.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Thalmarose, almost disappointed that the goblin didn't scream out, removes the gag and leans in ever so slightly. "I didn't catch that..."



As the new band of eight begins to gather, Thalmarose continues with the captive. Speaking in goblin it snarls at all of you. "You don't stand a chance against the Howling Horde! My brethern will dance upon your corpses!" After this outburst the goblin appears unsure of what he has done/said.

[sblock=OOC]Party now consists of 8 members:
PCs: Laravier, Thalmarose, Rowan, Verran and Thrang
NPCs: Draydo (halfling, commoner1), Jerol (human, warrior1) and Galen (human, warrior1)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2007)

"Well!" says the gnome, "We ought to get going as soon as possible.  If you guys need rest, then we can take a short nap before leaving.  But Draydo's kin can't wait forever!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 13, 2007)

Raising an eyebrow as the goblin's demeanor changes, Thalmarose pauses a moment to make a small arcane sign in front of it. "Thrang, come here for a moment please. It seems these goblin's may be being controlled by something else. Perhap some type of magics that I am unfamiliar with?" 
[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Arcana check +6, then cast detect magic[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

Rowan looks on quietly as the others interrogate the goblin, and gives Tiki a good scratching behind the ears.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

"Eh?" Thrang grunts.  "I don't speak goblin, just-so-you-know...."  Nonetheless, he walks over to Thalmarose and the goblin prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge - Arcana of +2 and Spellcraft of +2 for Thrang.  He won't waste a spell on Detect Magic though yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 14, 2007)

Thalmarose's spell reveals a light violet coloured aura around the goblin. The aura is faint and he is quick to identify the weak aura from the school of enchantment. Thrang recognizes the spell as most likely being a _suggestion_ spell.

_(In goblin.)_ "Let me loose! Dirty elves and gnomes!" The goblin squirms trying to free himself. The restraints are not budging.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Thalmarose - Knowledge Arcana 1d20+6=18
Thrang - Spellcraft 1d20+2=22[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 14, 2007)

Verran smiles evilly at the goblin's discomfoft, and begins to look over all those who will be going with them.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

"Well, wouldja look a' that." Laravier says as he sees the little people crowded around the goblin.

He finishes readying his gear and begins to slowly walk over to where the crowd is gathering.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2007)

"Huh.  I guess you're right.  Someone musta messed with this gobbo's head, with magic.  But what for?" Thrang mumbles.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2007)

"Most likely to enbolden these cowardly greenskins to attack such a well armed caravan. Or maybe even to organize the warring goblin tribes into a single army to kill us all?" Thalmarose turns his attention back to the goblin. Gently adding pressure to the point of his dagger at the base of its eye he continues in goblin. "Now where is the encampment?" slowly increasing the force behind it. "Take all the time you need."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 16, 2007)

After listening to Thelmarose's explanation, Rowan quietly wonders how powerful a creature it would be to cast a single spell potent enough to influence an entire tribe of goblins.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 16, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Now where is the encampment?" slowly increasing the force behind it. "Take all the time you need."



As a small teardrop of blood rolls down the goblin's cheek he winces in pain and repeats: "You don't stand a chance against the Howling Horde! My brethern will dance upon your corpses!" His answer is identical from the previous question recarding the encampment. Thrang is sure that the _suggestion_ must be linked to the questioning of the camp's location.

Draydo stands listening obviously able to speak a little of the goblin tongue. "The Howling Horde... Where do they come up with these names?" He shakes his head but remains unsympathetic.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Thrang - Spellcraft 1d20+2=16[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2007)

Thrang shakes his head.  "We won't get anything useful out of him, I think.  May as well execute the bugger, I guess.....  And we should get going as soon as we can."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Pesky enchantments... its no wonder I could never get the hang of them. Which direction did your war party come from?" then looking toward Rowan. "Perhap your furry friend there might be able to track the goblin's scent through the woods given that they don't bathe?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2007)

"Eh, prolly not.  The goblins' stench is likely _all over_ the woods, seein' as they live 'ere." Thrang mumbles.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2007)

"Perhaps she could," Rowan suggests.  "Or we could let this one go and track it back; surely it's too cowardly to go it alone in the woods.

"Might suggest a staged escape though, if we go that route.  Surely it'd grow suspicious otherwise."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

*Laravier McDonell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

"Just stab 'em and put 'im out o' his misery,"  Laravier says.

"The foul creature does not deserve te live te harm 'nother living creature agin'." He says quite coldly.

"Lets be 'off and kill the rest o' them."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 19, 2007)

The caravan is just about ready to leave and the first wagon rolls out onto the road. The teamsters and guardsmen wish you luck as they pass. Mallie glares at Laravier from the wagon she is seated on. No doubt she is angry at being left to ride alone. The taskmaster moves his horse to your side and looks down at the goblin. "Any luck? Did he spill the beans about his tribe?"


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 21, 2007)

"Nope," Rowan replies, looking up to the taskmaster.  "We'll find 'em though."

She looks around at the loaded caravan.  "Safe journey to ye."  Nodding towards Maddie she adds, "What'll ye do with the girl?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 22, 2007)

Seeing the others getting restless, Thalmarose steps around to the rear of the tree as to shield himself from the spray as he puts the dagger to the goblins throat. "You all may want to take a step back unless you enjoy wearing goblin-blood green." Then leaning down to the raider's ear and whispering in goblin. "Do not worry about being alone in the abyss fiend, all your wretched brethen will be joining you soon and will plague this forest no longer." Drawing the blade deeply through its slimey flesh, a gout of cold black life sprays several feet into the air, as the goblin's eyes go wide seeing his own life spilled before him.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 25, 2007)

The goblin gurgles abit and then falls limp and lifeless. The taskmaster nods at the creature's death. "Good luck friends... stay vigilant." He then turns his horse and joins the column. Draydo looks to the group of you and adjusts his backpack. "Ok then where shall we seek the Howling Horde?"


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 25, 2007)

Verran shrugs at Draydo, Mayhaps we should set up a trap; Make a fairly innocen'-lookin' caravan, and then slaughter 'em when they come a' us.  Make it a goal to capture, not kill, until we find one who might be bought or convinced to our side.  Goblins are cowardly enough that a few death threats might convince some of 'em.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

"Um, why don't we just go over to where your group was attacked, and try to find which way the goblins went after they captured your friends?" the gnome asks.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 25, 2007)

That makes the most sense.  We know where they've been--they shouldn't be difficult to track from there.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Adjusting his pack after cleaning his blade, Thalmarose looks to the trail. "Let's be off then."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 28, 2007)

The party walks the road back to the east tracing their path from the previous day until they reach the corpse of the dead pony and the location of the ambush. Draydo sighs at the sight of the dead animal.

Jerol looks to the northside of the road obviously a little nervous. "They came from the north against our caravan."

Draydo nods, "Aye ours as well."

The undergrowth to the north remains broken and stamped down from the goblin charge. The ground is still wet from the rain and the light of the late afternoon is beginning to fade. The trail should not be to hard to follow as their numbers will work against them.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 28, 2007)

Perhaps I shoul' go an' scout them out furst teh get a goo' look a' their camp and numbers, Verran offers quietly.  One small halfling is quieter than some-odd guards.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Perhaps I shoul' go an' scout them out furst teh get a goo' look a' their camp and numbers, Verran offers quietly.  One small halfling is quieter than some-odd guards.




"Wouldn't get too far ahead," Rowan adds.  "Tiki and I will guard your back--from a distance that will still let you do your work."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

"Don't git too far ahead, ye need to stay within' range o' me bow" Laravier says, as he adjusts his pack to allow for quick access to his quiver.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 28, 2007)

*Verran ||  HP:  8 || AC:  18(Tch 16, FF 13)*

Verran nods, and slowly pads off the trail and hides herself, following the trail closely and quietly.  She is careful to stay within shouting distance of her comerades.

OOC:  Hide +13, Move Silently +11, Spot +5, Listen +7.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

Thrang follows the others as they backtrack, and sticks close to the group while watching the surroundings.  He stays alert and quiet for now, crossbow loaded and held at the ready.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 14,* (touch 14)

Thalmarose grows silent with his bow in hand, trying to feel the sounds of the forest and if they belay any increased caution.
[sblock=OOC]listen +8[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 2, 2007)

Verran leads the group off the roads and into the Dim Forest. The goblins did not make any effort to hide their trail. The underbrush shows obvious signs of their retreat. The trail leads to a part of the forest full of ravines and large stones. Verran ducks under a fallen pine tree and comes face to face with some sort of totem made of bone, fur and wood.

The totem resembles a humanoid and it stands menacing in the shadows of the ever approaching night. A raven caws from the forest's canopy, its call is haunting. A cold wind blows through the trees causing you all to shiver. A branch snaps and a low strained groan echoes through the trees. Night is almost upon you and something is approaching.

[sblock=OOC]Consider this the initiative phase something is near but no one can see it yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose quietly intones the brief ritual, and with an ornate wave of his hand a shallow black mist coallesces around his body for a moment then disappears (mage armor 4AC). He then moves tighter into some of the trees close by to limit the vectors that he can be approached from (cover 4AC) bow still at the ready and whispers. "Something large approaches to likely eat us all."[sblock=OOC]listen +8 to determine the exact direction its coming from.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 2, 2007)

Verran has her sling out and loaded, and has stopped and hidden herself in the opposite direction from where the noises come from.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Hp:10/12*

Laravier's fingers quickly go to his quiver, and adeptly nocks an arrow to his bowstring, his eyes and ears looking for anything to explain the noises.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2007)

"Ready girl," Rowan says to Tiki as she loads her own sling.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 17*

Thrang stays next to Thalmarose for now, and mimics the elf's incantation but with his own little sorcerous twist to the words.

_(ooc: also Mage Armor on himself)_


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 10, 2007)

A large hunched creature comes into view maybe fifty feet from the party. Its body appears to be that of a bugbear but its skin is black and purple with decay. Where once there was a jawbone there is now an empty void. Its eyes are white with no colour. The dead creature lumbers in your direction it obviously senses your presence here. The forest is grey with shadow and although it seems alone there is no way to be sure...

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]You get first crack take your turns.

Sorry for the delay in posting - Being a Canadian this past weekend was Thanksgiving and very busy for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7, AC 17*

"Aaah crud, that doesn't look good....  I hope a bolt or two will put it down!" the gnome mutters, levelling his crossbow at the creature and launching a heavy bolt, stumbling backwards for a moment and then backing away another 15 feet as he considers either reloading or trying a spell.....

(crossbow +3 ranged to hit, for 1d8 damage)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2007)

"Well where'd that one come from?" Rowan says to herself as she looses a bullet from her sling at the lumbering creature.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose spins his hand at the wrist, tracing a circle of violet sparks. Then he points through it at the lumbering dead beast "Lockthwar!". The circle fills in and a glowing bolt of same colored energy unnerringly streaks to him, striking it full in the face. He then adjusts his position to keep the tree between himself and the creature while keeping an eye out for any other threats.[sblock=OOC]cast magic missle 1d4+1 (standard action), maintain cover (move action) and spot +8 (free action) w/ lowlight vision[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 15, 2007)

Thrang's bolt lodges itself deep in the monster's shoulder, while Rowan's sling bullet snaps against its skull. A flash of light and Thalmarose's spell strikes its mark squarely. But, these attacks have little effect and still the undead bugbear lumbers towards the party. Jerol and Galen move to intercept. Their shields push against the creature and they thrust their short swords. However fear of the creature gets the best of them and their blows miss. Draydo stand still with fright his mouth agape.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Thrang: Heavy X-bow 1d20+3=16, damage 7
Rowan: Sling 1d20+6=17, damage 2
Thalmarose: Magic Missle damage 3
Jerol: Short Sword 1d20+1=8, miss
Galen: Short Sword 1d20+1=14, miss[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 16, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

Laravier takes aim at the undead creature, trying to figure out why such an abomination would be in the forest.


[sblock=OOC]
Rapid shot, +2/+2 to hit, 1d8 damage.

+1 attack and damage if within 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 16, 2007)

Verran takes careful aim at the creature, and fires off her sling.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, didn't see the update.  +1 atk & dmg if within 30 feet.  +7 atk, 1d3 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer, HP 7/7, AC 13*

Thrang mutters a short little chant, gesturing towards the creature and launching a small gobbet of conjured acid at it!  .....Then shuffles backward some fifteen feet while considering whether or not he should reload the crossbow next.

_(Ray of Acid +3 ranged touch to hit, -4 since allies are in melee with the critter so a total of -1 to hit, 1d3 acid damage)_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose knocks an arrow in his ashwood long and draws a bead on the creature's looming head taking care to avoid his brave shieldbearers and lets it fly with deadly intent. "Fiend of darkness, to the depths with you!"
[sblock=OOC]+0 to hit 1d8 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 19, 2007)

The undead bugbear moans as its great meaty fist slams against Galen's shield. The guardsman stumbles back but remains standing. A flurry of ranged attacks pepper the walking horror. Jerol and Galen continue to keep the monster contained. Jerol's short sword finds its mark as he curses at the monster. The bugbear seems very resilient to your attacks with exception to the magic spells that have had full effect.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Laravier: Longbow (_Firing into Melee, Rapid shot & Point Blank_), 1d20-1=15, damage 9 / 1d20-1=11, miss
Verran: Sling (_Firing into Melee & Point Blank_), 1d20+4=22, damage 3
Thrang: Ray of Acid (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20-1=15, damage 2
Thalmarose: Longbow (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20=7, miss
Jerol: Short Sword 1d20+1=17, damage 6
Galen: Short Sword 1d20+1=3, miss[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

After a moment's consideration, seeing his allies' attacks do little harm, Thrang decides to move closer again and conjure up another small bolt of acid against the walking corpse.  Basically moving back to his previous position, but making sure he's at least a good 15 feet away from the monstrosity.

(Attack is a repeat of last round's.)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2007)

Rowan stows her sling in favor of her scimitar.  Seeing that the slow, lumbering thing won't be running anywhere, she takes the opportunity of the others' distractions to sneak up behind it and hack at its legs with her blade.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Instead of drawing another arrow, Thalmarose raises his finger to his lips whistling a few eerie notes and blows across the tip of it which turns blue. He then points at the beast and a slim ray of blue energy darts toward the monster's exposed upper body.[sblock=OOC]Ray of frost +4 to hit touch AC for 1D3 cold dmg[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 10/12*

Laravier (moves to within 30' of the beast if he is not already) draws another two arrows and takes aim at the undead beast.

OOC: Same as last round.  One question - with PBS and Precise Shot, why would he get a penalty to firing into melee?


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=Laravier]Sorry I missed that you had Precise Shot - Change previous to --> Laravier: Longbow (Precise Shot, Rapid shot & Point Blank), 1d20+3=19, damage 9 / 1d20+3=15, damage 7[/sblock]The undead bugbear continues to thrash against the shields of Galen and Jerol. Your party continues to pepper the creature with attacks. It staggers but continues to fight back. Its rotten fist slams against Jerol knocking him to the ground. Jerol moans as he tries to regain his feet. Rowan skirts the edge of the battle landing a blow from the rear to the horror. The lumbering creature continues its fight against the guardsmen though.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Thrang: Ray of Acid (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20-1=7, miss
Rowan: Scimitar (_Flanking_), 1d20+3=15, damage 3
Thalmarose: Ray of Frost (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20=17, damage 2
Laravier: Longbow (_Precise Shot, Rapid shot & Point Blank_), 1d20+3=21, damage 8 / 1d20+3=15, damage 7
Jerol: Short Sword 1d20+1=10, miss
Galen: Short Sword 1d20+1=13, miss[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2007)

Rowan again raises her scimitar and slashes at the thing's legs.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

Thrang grits his teeth and invokes the same bolt of acid yet again, hoping the monstrosity will go down when enough of its head has melted away in puddles of smoking acid.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Thalmarose mirrors the actions he had just completed sending another ray into the fray.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 28, 2007)

Jerol stands but his legs fail him and he slumps to the ground, a large welt already begining to form upon his head where he was struck. Galen and Rowan continue to flank the monster as the three pivot around one another each striking a clean blow. The upper torso of the zombie is riddled with arrow shafts protruding from its rotten flesh. Two more rays strike it and the creature staggers to a knee. It wildly swings its fists landing a backhand on Galen knocking him prone beside Jerol, leaving Rowan in melee alone.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]
Rowan: Scimitar (_Flanking_), 1d20+3=18, damage 4
Thrang: Ray of Acid (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20-1=14, damage 2
Thalmarose: Ray of Frost (_Firing into Melee_), 1d20=13, damage 3
Galen: Short Sword (_Flanking_), 1d20+3=17, damage 3[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 28, 2007)

Seeing that she is in melee alone, Rowan backs up to better gauge and prepare for her next attack.

ooc: withdraw 20 feet.  

In the interest of speeding things up, if the zombie is still "alive" on Rowan's next turn, she'll charge with her scimitar.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elf Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 22,* (touch 18)

Seeing another of his defenders fall, and the zombie no longer in close combat,  Thalmarose slings his bow (move action) and concentrates a moment as he slowly brings his hands together. As they near eathother the air between them starts to waver from the heat building, and when the elves thumbs touch he shouts "Incinde!" (standard action) and a flat fan of bright yellow flame bursts forth from his outstreched fingers, above the fallen forms of his shield-wall and strait through the center of the undead thing. [sblock=OOC]Cast burning hands for 1d4 dmg DC17 for half[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 28, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

Thrang will glare at the zombie and repeat his little incantation, flinging yet another gobbet of conjured acid at its face if Thalmarose's spell doesn't drop it first.  He's starting to wish he had some more powerful spells for dealing with the undead......illusions are just no help here.

[sblock=status]Just for reference, Thrang's current status by this point, after this spell....
HP 7/7, AC 17
1/5 cantrips remaining, 2/3 spells of 1st-level remaining
Mage Armor cast on his first turn in the battle (1 hour duration)[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 2, 2007)

Rowan retreats from the fallen monster as Thalmarose's flames engulf the walking corpse and its arms flail as they begin to burn. Thrang's attack strikes true and the zombie falls to the ground motionless as it is consumed by flames and acid. The corpse smoulders at the base of the humanoid-like totem and again the forest is quiet.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Thalmarose: Burning Hands, Save 1d20+2=7 Fail, damage 4
Thrang: Ray of Acid, 1d20+3=19, damage 3[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well that was different," Rowan says.  "And a bit unexpected.  Maybe there's somethin' more to these goblins than we thought?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

"Who knows, maybe they got a gob-mage or gob-priest around, animating corpses like this?  Hopefully not......it could just be a zombie who's master died, wandering on its last orders.  Or something.  Let's just get back on the trail, if we can.....  And see to the others' injuries before we go.  I don't know any healing arts, though, myself," the gnome replies.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pausing a moment to catch his breath, Thalmarose looks somewhat taken aback by the thought this creature could have been called by magic. "This forest must have run afoul of some evil enchanter that is emboldening these low things. We must be vigilant for other dark denizens." Then he kneels down and starts a fire.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2007)

Rowan approaches the fallen guardsmen and lays her hands on them.

ooc: _cure minor wounds_ and _cure light wounds_ on the npc's.  She'll use the more powerful on the worst injured, obviously.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 8, 2007)

Galen and Jerol appear better after Rowan tends to their wounds and both thank her for her efforts. The sun is all but gone and the forest has become very dark. The once easily followed goblin trail now hides in the shadows and it would appear that attempting to follow it by night without a tracker may be impossible. _(OOC: Low-light vision should allow you to continue.)_

"Perhaps we should make camp? Unless Thalmarose is able to lead us by the starlight?" suggests Draydo.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2007)

"Tiki can maintain the scent, if you want to carry on.  Otherwise, this may be as good a spot as any to make camp."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 8, 2007)

After lighting the fire, Thalmarose takes a look around the immediate vicinity before returning to the clearing. "If the stronger folk wouldn't mind dragging that thing off into the woods a ways, I'm nearly sure it's stench will keep any natural denizens of this forest at bay. But as for continuing on in the dark, while my bow is always at the ready, my paltry magical energies are quite depleted." He then takes a seat at the base of the marker to rest a bit. "Some firewood might be nice though."


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 13, 2007)

Galen and Jerol take it upon themselves to fetch firewood as Thalmarose asked. Draydo scratches his head and replies: "Well the creature is too large for me to drag alone..." He then looks to the others for assistance in moving the corpse.

_-- Assuming a fire is started and corpse moved. --_

The night is quiet and the sounds of the forest are somewhat comforting after the encounter with the undead. Through the night the winds shift and by morning there is a strange odour in the air. Smells like something being burnt... its not your fire as the odour is not the smell of wood burning... maybe pitch or oil of sometype.

Your party begins to follow the goblin trail and the smell gains strength. You reach the edge of a wooded ravine and peer over its edge to see the entrance to a cave far below in the side of the rocky slope. Its entrance is marked by a large braizer burning. This is the source of the odour and the goblin trail leads down into the ravine.

The mouth of the cave is at least 15 feet across and from your perch on the lip of the ravine you see no sentries. Two ravens peck at the corpse of a man not far from the cave mouth face down in a shallow creek that runs through the bottom of the ravine.  The remnants of an old mining camp lie broken around the bottom of the ravine also. Shattered timber and a few rusted mining carts.

Jerol moves back from the edge: "This must be the old howling mine. It was abandoned years ago...  Miners said they hit a buried river and flooded the low sections..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thrang Hymnir, gnome sorcerer*

"Well, hopefully that means there ain't much for us to search down there.  We surely don't have a lot of time to waste in our rescue mission." the gnome says, starting to march down into the mine.  Thrang keeps his crossbow leveled in front of him, a bolt loaded and ready.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 15, 2007)

Galen and Jerol flank Thrang and move down the steep ravine with him. Draydo is not far behind. Thrang reaches the floor of the ravine amongst the mining camp debris and can see the cave opening quickly narrows to approx 5ft wide and 6ft high. It plunges deep into the side of the ravine and is dark inside.  Thrang's keen gnomish vision allows him to see no guardians inside the cave's entrance.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 15, 2007)

"Well, someone needs to light a torch or something to light the way.  I can't really handle this big ole' crossbow without both hands, so someone else will have to carry the light.  I can make light with my magic for a few minutes, but not all that long.  One of you shieldbearers willing to take point?" Thrang says.

Then he focuses for a moment to produce four small, glowing orbs of light in mid-air, hovering 10 feet in front of him and a little above, which he keeps at that distance for the next minute.  If nobody brings a torch by then, Thrang will chant a few words to make his crossbow glow like a torch for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

"Sorry," Rowan says.  "Got no torch"  Her scimitar is drawn and held in her right hand.  Her left hand stays on Tiki, her tiny fingers curled through the wolf's soft fur.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 20, 2007)

The cave is damp and the smell of decay lingers in the air. There floor is sloped downwards and two grooves are cut into the floor. (No doubt mines cars once moved up and down this tunnel.) Thrang's lit crossbow illuminates the tunnel ahead and Jerol leads the party into its maw. The tunnel plunges nearly 100 feet into the ravine wall until it opens into a chamber roughly circular and 20 feet across. Broken mining equipment lies in ruin against the walls, picks, shovels and wheel barrows. A tunnel leads to the west and another to the east. The old abandoned mine is quiet and still.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2007)

"What c'n ya find, girl," Rowan whispers to Tiki.  "Which way now?"

ooc: She'll see if Tiki can find a decent scent, and go that way, unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: For those still posting and watching the thread please read our OOC thread for the status of this thread.


----------

